# Special Blend Pant Sizing



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You won't fit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> You won't fit.


Okay I didn't know if their pants ran a little big. You know of any decent pants I could get at my size? I'm gonna be hitting the Hydroxycut and dieting and working out starting next week, so I can probably lose a few inches.

I need brown pants that run big as an XXL, the cheaper the better


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

recently ordered the special blend divison pants in a medium, im a waist 32 and with their sizing chart i was on the line between small and medium..went with the medium cus i figured i can always wear a belt or adjust the tightness, some pants have the waist adjustment so i'd check if yours do..as to how baggy they are im not too sure, have heard that they run a little baggy..either way i dont think you should worry about the baggy part just whether the waist fits..snowboard pants are ment to be baggy, isn't that how we get steez points anyway? hah jk..hope that helped


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Sessions and Vans make an XXL that fits comfortably on a 42" waist.

You might even fit into a Sessions XL if you're more 41" than 42".

Got a Zumiez near you? Check out their pants (Aperture, Empyre). Their XL is 42", and comes with a nice pricetag.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Check out Bonfire pants also... I just bought a pair of Special Blend XXL pants and I'm in the same boat as you. They fit but not comfortably... in fact my XL Bonfire's fit more comfortably than the XXL Special Blends do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> Check out Bonfire pants also... I just bought a pair of Special Blend XXL pants and I'm in the same boat as you. They fit but not comfortably... in fact my XL Bonfire's fit more comfortably than the XXL Special Blends do.


What size waist are you? And what model of bonfire pants do you have?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a 40" in jeans but really a 42" for anything else. I forget the Bonfire model I have, they're from a couple of years ago... Particle maybe?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Closest Zumiez store to me is in Indianapolis, 2 hours away. I may just order a pair of their XXL, if they are too big I can weair a belt


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

I am 6 foot tall, and 180lbs. I wear a medium in the special blends and they are still really baggy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm more concerned about the waist, I just figured since they are baggy the waist would run big


----------

